# Any hidden / cool features?



## C.J (Mar 24, 2009)

After picking my TT up at the weekend, I've sat and read the manual (Sad I know  )

I noticed there was an option for setting a 'beep' at a certain speed, which I thought was quite cool.

So, are there any other hidden functions or features that aren't listed in the manual, which can be programmed in a simular way?

E.g. 

Auto locking doors when driving?
Headlights switching on with unlocking doors?
Windows auto closing when locking the car?

These are just a few of features I've discovered on other cars.

If there are, how are they done? (Does anyone know if the 3 i've listed above exist?)


----------



## frosty (May 10, 2008)

There are heapse, VAG COM will help you to activate/change various things on the car.

Do a search on here and the rest of the web, you should come across a fair few in a short while. Also see www.wak-tt.com loads of good clear gen to get you started.

Hope this helps,


----------



## TT1012 (Feb 26, 2008)

C.J said:


> After picking my TT up at the weekend, I've sat and read the manual (Sad I know  )
> 
> I noticed there was an option for setting a 'beep' at a certain speed, which I thought was quite cool.
> 
> ...


hold the lock button down and the windows go up / hold the unlock button down and the windows go down

the "beep when reaching certain speeds" is in the manual (tells you how to set it at what speed you want it to beep)

have you found the third sunvisor?! 8)


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Some extras can be done via VAG-COM. I saw WAK at the weekend, (Mr. TT in Staines) and he put an audible beep on when the car is locked. And now, when I drive off, the doors automatically lock after 10 seconds. (Useful if you live in London!) Have you done the 49c trick yet? :wink: [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## C.J (Mar 24, 2009)

Wow, thanks for the speedy replies 

I'll try the window one tonight, didn't even realise this.

I'll check out WAK's site, looks interesting on there.

As for the VAG-COM, I see that's about £250 



TT1012 said:


> have you found the third sunvisor?! 8)


No?!



Nilesong said:


> Some extras can be done via VAG-COM. I saw WAK at the weekend, (Mr. TT in Staines) and he put an audible beep on when the car is locked. And now, when I drive off, the doors automatically lock after 10 seconds. (Useful if you live in London!) Have you done the 49c trick yet? :wink: [smiley=book2.gif]


That's what I want, the beep, and the autolocking doors.
What's the 49C trick?


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

The 49C trick eh? That old gem. It's very well documented on this forum. There's even a video of how to do it on Youtube!
I would tell you, but it would spoil the fun.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

centre-mounted, mini sun visor... I'm still reeling from that discovery.

Mind. Blown.


----------



## napalmuk (Dec 23, 2008)

http://www.wak-tt.com/links/links.htm

Wak is our god, Wak we salute you


----------



## C.J (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks again.

I don't suppose there's one for the headlights coming on when unlocking, or staying on for 10 seconds after locking, like on some mercs / bmws, and even the new Fiesta?


----------



## EnfieldTT (Jun 7, 2008)

Hello mate, welcome to the wonderful world of the TT!

Coming home lights? As far as I know, it's only possible by rigging the wiring up to the internal lighting, ie; it's not something which Audi built into this model, it's something you have to modify to it instead. Couple on here have it done though, and apparently it's very very cool


----------



## C.J (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks Enfield  I must admit, on the cars I've seen it on, they look pretty flash... not sure if I'll wire this up myself unless I find an easy guide.


----------



## EnfieldTT (Jun 7, 2008)

I think someone was going to do a 'How To..' for it, but can't say I've been on the forum much of late to notice it! Maybe search 'home lights' - it may well have been posted up mate.

If you're into DRL's, 'was' has done an amazing set for the front (OEM quality) and he's also just finished doing ones for the rear too. Now those are very VERY cool. I have them on mine - although not was's one - and the attention you get is something else!!!


----------



## C.J (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks again.

I just tested opening the windows with the key fob, that's brilliant


----------



## rapid172 (Mar 28, 2009)

sorry to hijack but can auto locking only be set using vag-com?


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

rapid172 said:


> sorry to hijack but can auto locking only be set using vag-com?


oui


----------



## rapid172 (Mar 28, 2009)

pants 

thanks


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

You can also set the dashpod pointers and scales illumination for daytime driving (without lights on).

You can have one or the other on, both on or both off


----------



## C.J (Mar 24, 2009)

Looks like I may have to get a hold of this VAG-COM to get the most out of these features then.

I may get flamed for this, but, are there any torrents for this software?


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

Just popping in to say thanks for bringing a few of these things to my attention! I didn't know about the 3rd Sunvisor or the windows up/down keyfob thing. Despite half my extended family working of Audi and VAG, and also thinking I know a fair amount about VAG, things like this just put me in my place! :wink: :lol:


----------



## marno_12 (Apr 20, 2009)

C.J said:


> Looks like I may have to get a hold of this VAG-COM to get the most out of these features then.
> 
> I may get flamed for this, but, are there any torrents for this software?


I have a copy of the software though one of these forum subjects, there are links to download 3 different types. Just out of interest, once you have it how do you use it??

How do you connect a laptop up to your TT? is there a secret serial/usb port or something? [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## C.J (Mar 24, 2009)

marno_12 said:


> C.J said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like I may have to get a hold of this VAG-COM to get the most out of these features then.
> ...


Well, I've just ordered a cable off ebay to connect from the laptop to the car. From topics I've read, the port is near the bonnet release / footwell.

How big is the file you have? Is it the full version? Is it cracked?


----------

